# Anxiety and Depression support



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone!I was wondering if anyone was interested in a Anxiety and Depression support line. I know Im battling with anxiety wich inturn makes my IBS-C worse. It is just nice to have someone to talk to when things are on overload. I was told to talk to friends and family cause it would help. But what if the ones around you just dont understand or there is stuff you worry about that you rather not share with people close to you. Just wanted your take on it.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello Cindy.That's an interesting idea.How would you set up the online group?Chat room through here.. or via another method?I'd love to be a part of that.As someone who deals with anxiety and IBS-D, I think we can all benefit from opening up and expressing feelings amongst our peers.Let me know.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Im so glad for a responce. I was thinking ( depending on personal preferances ) anything from e-mails- set up times for chat in here ( which I noticed there is NEVER anyone in ) or I am even willing to give out my home # if I new that I would beneft either party. I know with my personal experence talking to someone rather than typing can be easier.


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that it is good to get things off our chest. I am a very troubled person and the stress and axiety doesnt help it makes me feel worse.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

R to the SIF you would like we can set up a time in the chat room in here to talk. Me and silentsuffersuffering ment up there a few days ago- and it was really good for me to just talk. Hoping to do it again soon. Move the merrier ~ ~*~ Did I mention my BIRTHDAY







is Jan 21 ~*~ 35 and on my way to a healthier me !~


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah - great idea - the Chat Room is great but you have to do some forward planning, specially since we are all on diffo time zones (I'm in the UK, don't know where you are????) but my god, don't you feel better when you know you are not alone. I'm horrendously anxious at the moment, very shaky but have managed to go back to work, after about 5 weeks off which has helped normalise things a little.Good on you, a great idea.Sue


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

SUEV ~Im in Washington State, and it is 1:41pm here. When ever you want to get together and talk in *chat* just leave me a message or email me ### sillynilly###comcast.net I here when ever if ya would like to talk- Support is very important-for me and everyone else.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Sign me up too. I have anxiety and panic attacks all the time now.I just started this this past year. I had a few D accident now I freak all the time. I htink about a wedding or getting the phone call my Daughter is on th ewya to the hospital to have her baby and just thinking about it my stomach is doing summersalts. I feel like a freak anymoreHELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 18989 (Jan 10, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE!







I have had IBS for as long as I can remember.Social anxiety, Depression and being very shy along with having a son with A.D.H.D, Bi-polar and Moderatly Retarded (Iam a single parent)all this makes my IBS worse.I have had a few times of not making it to the bathroom, so I am even more stressed out going places esp. places that I have had the problems at. My close friends and family know about my problems but they don't understand how I (we) feel dealing with IBS. They have said in the past it's all in my head don't think about it and it won't bother you. yea right.So I agree talking with someone who knows how we feel, and sharing some ideas on what helps ex. is a good idea!Before I joined this site I thought I was the only one with this problem, unfortunatly I'm not.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok- so this is what Im thinking- do you all have MSN * Yahoo * messanger? maybe then we can add each other and that way when we need a shoulder the most we can leave instant messages or be able to see who is online to talk to at that moment. I know last night I could of used a friend. For some ODD reason my Anxiety has deen in high gear. I spent ALL night sitting up yelling at myself for stressing on something from MANY years ago, even though I know Im right- I second guess myself with this *What If* and what if I forgot something? Even though till last week it wasnt an issue for some reason this week I cant get it out of my head.







So 1 hour of trying to sleep all night because my head just wouldnt lisson to my heart.Feels like Im going crazy.... what to do huh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Cindy - you ain't alone on that one. My sleep patterns are all over the place - I CRASH out into a near coma infront of the goggle box at about 9.00pm - no-one can do anythin' with me - go to bed and normally sleep ok til about 3 or 4 am - and thats a BAAAAAD time - start hyperventilating and getting dead dead down. (Have also come off sleeping tabbies after a 5 week desperate course whilst waiting for test results). Last night was dead proud of myself, woke at 3.00am - felt like **** - moved into the spare room, took some deep breaths, talked myself into a positive state of mind and then got another 2 hours. Not brill but at least its a start.You really do have to try and help yourself - I don't think anyone else can do it for you but my god we are all in this together - we are NOT alone - so you cling to that if you have another ropey evening.Sue xxxxx


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I would love some time of support group. When I try to talk to my family about my stressors I get the "are you sure you really want to get married" speech. They can't see past my wedding. Plus, it's easy for them to say they understand my anxiety about going to public places on a bad stomach day, but they don't *know* what it's like and it makes communicating difficult. A lot of times family and friends tell me to not think about it. If it were that easy this forum wouldn't be here. Granted, if I'm not having a bad stomach day, or week or month, I can go to public places and not worry. But on my bad days my activities are limited. Though I am trying to force myself to go out on bad stomach days to avoid becoming a hermit. That alone is stressful and nobody in my family could understand. Only you guys could. So yes, a support group would be great.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I think a support line would be great, count me in







Happy Birthday CindyLou







My birthday was a couple of days ago 19th (now 37)Have a great day


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH OF YOU!!! I love celebrating birthdays.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

~*~*~*~*~ Thank you all so much ~*~*~*~I had a very nice birthday. I got a pedicure- my hair cut and highlighted-and new clothes to boot. It feels so good to get pampered!!!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Im glad you enjoyed your birthday, my ibs behaved its self so it was a extra bonus birthday present.I was also bought a non-dairy choc birthday cake and it was soo yummy, i eat half of it myself







My daughters birthday was on the 23rd i threw her a surprise party (she's 10) and my ibs behaved again


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

To all us Jan. Birthdays !!!Im glad you are having good days. Since I have been on the Wellbutrin ( a week now ) I have had *NO* IBS-C issues at all! This Thursday my family is heading to Seattle to visit my sister and family. Keeping hopes up my IBS behaves it self. BTW My hubbies B-day is Jan 28th- but he is just turning *30* - I got 5 years on him LOL


----------



## 17375 (Dec 9, 2005)

I have plosted some on this sight since we moved over here. My name is gmcator any variation there of.I am hoping to be around a lot more because it sounds like some one put together several sites that could be by them selves,I have IBD both c & d, Anxiety, depression, diverticular disease, FMS, GBS, and other things like spasums through out my intestines. a blood clot in my ankle, edema, high blood pressure etc etc etc.......I would love to talke about different things that we each have and I would love to help and learn from all of you. Also







ya all


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, so Im thinking maybe we should all get yahoo Messenger and then we can be available to all who wants to be included in our support group when ever were logged on. I know me, somethings my anxiety gets so bad, I come in here to get my minds off things and look for a friend and advice, but responces are always there when you need them. If anyone of ya are interested in that or even msn messanger. We can all decided on what works best for us as a group. **** Let me know ****


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

~*~* MSN Messanger ~*~*~I have downloaded MSN messanger so whoever is interested can add me to theirs and we can have someone there to talk to when we need them the most. My screen name is Xx_CindyLou_xX###hotmail.com If anyone is interested please add me. Make sure when you add me - state you are from IBS.org- I just dont add anyone ya know







he he he


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have had anxiety attacks for 7 years.I take Lorsapam for it. 4 mg's daily.The med's stopped helped me several years ago.I have tried others and they are worthless.My attacks make me feel as if I am going to crawl out of my skin and scream too. I can't breathe and I pace the floor in a panicked rage.Then IBS "D" is dreadfull ,as I mess my pants All the time. Even in public. HELP*


----------



## 17496 (Jan 29, 2006)

i all for discussing axiety and stress i have had troubles for a year and just diagnosed with cfap by default cronic functinal adominal pain. not too much know about it except that you have pain and it gets worse the more you think about it. but you dont have d or c. im not sure what to start first klonopin xanax bio feedback hynotism etc, would love to join group. ps happy birthday jan. 21


----------



## 21013 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello everyone, support group is great - what about using the chatrooms, aren't they easier to use. no-one seems to be in them but can't we do that instead of MSN Messenger then anyone and everyone can use it whenever to whoever?I am only a new member so please tell me if i don't know what i am talking about!! nice to meet you all


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome kathleen


----------

